# Bacon flavour Wheat Crunchies.



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I love Wheat Crunchie crisps but I fucking hate the bacon ones.

Why is it that, when you blindly put your hand in the multipack, it's the fucking bacon ones that come out first?

And why is it that you eat them at lunchtime and they keep repeating, I say 'they keep repeating', on you all fucking day and night? Ate them at 12:30 and I was still 'eating' the fucking things at 10:30 last night! :x


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Got to disagree with you here Neil...bacon flavour Wheat Crunchies are in my top 5 favourite crisps!! Absolutely love them...just send them to me if you don't like them


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Worcester sauce flavour get my vote in the junk crisp snacks stakes.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Got to disagree with you here Neil...bacon flavour Wheat Crunchies are in my top 5 favourite crisps!!


Me too.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Got to disagree with you here Neil...bacon flavour Wheat Crunchies are in my top 5 favourite crisps!!
> ...


Alright you can have half!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

:lol:

Is that because you're all tight arses and just like to savour the flavour for the rest of the day?

Worcester Sauce rings my bell too Gary.

pm me your address Paul and I'll shove 'em in an envelope for ya.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

The tomato ones are my favourite, but your right about the bacon ones just popping back up now and then :lol:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I love bacon, but I fucking HATE bacon flavour crips.
Wheat Crunchies are especially disgusting in bacon form.

The vending machine at work only sells bacon flavour Wheat Crunchies and Cheese and Onion "normal" crisps.
What's *that* all about?

Rogue


----------



## iangoddard (Nov 27, 2007)

All bacon flavoured crisps are just wrong. Bacon was meant to be fried and put in either a fry up or between two slices of bread with a fried egg and red sauce!


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Got to disagree with you here Neil...bacon flavour Wheat Crunchies are in my top 5 favourite crisps!! Absolutely love them...just send them to me if you don't like them


I'll agree with that too


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

All other types of Wheat Crunchies get my vote.

Bacon crisps in general are just wrong. And, in fact, I don't like crisps as such, but prefer yoiur maize snacks like Wheat Crunchies, Monster Munch, Nik Naks et al.

Not that I eat them a lot.


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

iangoddard said:


> All bacon flavoured crisps are just wrong. Bacon was meant to be fried and put in either a fry up or between two slices of bread with a fried egg and red sauce!


Oh COME ON!, Frazzles are just the best, period.


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

Rogue said:


> The vending machine at work only sells bacon flavour Wheat Crunchies and Cheese and Onion "normal" crisps.
> What's *that* all about?
> 
> Rogue


To help cut down the possibility of any sexual relations at work because you'll either be burping & hicupping too much or your breath will knock down anyone within 25 yards...... :mrgreen: also helps the office sneak grass up the cleaner for not cleaning the phone receivers properly because they can still smell your snack from yesterday on the mouthpiece.... [smiley=sick2.gif]

Right with all of you that hate bacon (smokey or otherwise) but add to that prawn cocktail, steak & onion etc....  just LOVE cream cheese flavour niknaks though  even better in a sandwich with mayo..... :roll: YUM


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

mrs coope said:


> ...add to that prawn cocktail,


It's the closest my fingers will get to smelling like I've had a good night in!! 

I'll go get my coat shall I?


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

Private Prozac said:


> mrs coope said:
> 
> 
> > ...add to that prawn cocktail,
> ...


......that's probably best...... [smiley=speechless.gif]

Bless! :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Private Prozac said:


> mrs coope said:
> 
> 
> > ...add to that prawn cocktail,
> ...


Slightly funny story on that note.

I met a girl in a pub and she offered me a Scampi Fry. I said, "No thanks, I don't want my breath to smell like your f*nny"

To me, I was being very clever and slightly rude to try and embarrass her. Unfortunately it was me that went really red when she replied

"Well it will by the end of the night anyway!"


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> Private Prozac said:
> 
> 
> > mrs coope said:
> ...


Ok, I'll ask....Did it?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Kell said:


> Private Prozac said:
> 
> 
> > mrs coope said:
> ...


I thought that you had stopped drinking in the big market ??


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Kell said:


> Slightly funny story on that note.
> 
> I met a girl in a pub and she offered me a Scampi Fry. I said, "No thanks, I don't want my breath to smell like your f*nny"
> 
> ...


Laugh My Fucking Arse Off Out Loud! :lol: :lol:

So, does Mrs Kell mind you telling all on the Internet Kell? :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> Private Prozac said:
> 
> 
> > mrs coope said:
> ...


Note to self. Never be rude to a mermaid.


----------

